# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Imágenes de la fauna cercana al Segre 07-05-2013

## perdiguera

Fauna cercana al Segre 07-05-2013

En el recorrido encontré fauna diversa y alguna se dejó fotografiar

Una culebra descabezada en el camino de acceso a la parte baja de Rialb


Una infinidad de zapateros en el canal de Urgell



En el embalse de el Tossal descubrí este ave, que no sé cómo se llama, que estaban cortejándose y cuando volví con el objetivo de 300 uno marchó y se quedó solo este que traigo aquí. Su tamaño es bastante más grande que un gorrión.



Estas golondrinas, creo, y muchas otras recogían barro en un charco cerca del puente del Pastor aguas abajo del embalse de Camarasa. Era un ir y venir y no se asustaban por mi presencia.



Justo encima del charco esta bolsa de procesionaria indica que hay que cuidar mejor esa plaga.



Fíjate sergi1907 a qué distancia tuve que fotografiar estos patos que estaban en la mota de tierra que conforma el embalse de Sant Llorenç de Montagi. La foto está tomada con un objetivo 300 a tope.



A éstos que estaban en la orilla me acerqué lo suficiente para tenerlos más de cerca, también con el 300.



Los otros salieron volando, escapados y sólo pude aprovechar estas dos fotos.





Por último la mejor que pude tomar de este tipo de pájaro, el más abundante, van en parejas, y están en la orilla su tamaño es como el de una pequeña paloma pero con una gran envergadura de alas.

----------

